# What's your heritage?



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I have been asked if I am foreign quite a few times (people often guess Icelandic or Scandanavian), but I am American. I've been told I have Irish, Slavak, Russian, Scottish, English, British Isles, Austrian, Polish and German heritage. Mutt pride! 

What is your heritage/nationality?


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im English..I don't know of any other nationalities in my family

How dull


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

French Huguenot, German, Irish, Scottish, and some others probably.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Irish and Welsh.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

British, Scottish and Italian


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Filipino.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Irish, British, Welsh, Czech, Polish, Norwegian, German, French, Scottish... I think that's all. Might have missed some.


----------



## boosh (Sep 4, 2009)

english and chinese


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

English, Irish, Italian. Oddly enough people tend to ask if I'm part-Asian, which I don't understand at all :sus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Italian, Irish, French and German


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Irish, Scottish, and English.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Irish, French, Scottish, Danish. Judging from my last name, there's English in there somewhere, but nobody's ever traced it.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

African, although I had an English great grandfather.


> British, Scottish and Italian


Not to be a classification nazi but doesn't 'British' include Scottish, Irish and Welsh (since they're part of the U.K)?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

English.. and a tiny bit French.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well my parents and grandparents grew up in Zimbabwe but they trace back to the English and Scottish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1/2 Hungarian
1/2 Dutch, Scotch, English


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

English and Japanese but my parents met in Austria go figure.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Irish, English, Scottish, and French.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

French, Native American, German, and English.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

You do look pretty Icelandic,Ella!
I'm half Irish on my mam's side and West Indian/French on my dad's side, he's from the Caribbean, man.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm Chinese w/ possibly some Cambodian, but I look Filipino or Mexican for some reason. o__O


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't really want to say, but ill give you what i am, American-Hispanic, my parents came from a different country and i was born here in NYC.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mostly German with Swiss and Norwegian (my last name is Swiss in origin). If you go back far enough I think there's some Italian mixed in too.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

1/2 Chinese, 1/2 Vietnamese, 100% American. i don't speak viet or cantonese, haha


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

American, Filipino descent. My parents are Ilokano and Visayan.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

German on both sides.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Many nationalities sprinkled in for me, but I'm mainly German and English


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

factmonger said:


> I have been asked if I am foreign quite a few times (people often guess Icelandic or Scandanavian), but I am American. I've been told I have Irish, Slavak, Russian, Scottish, English, British Isles, Austrian, Polish and German heritage. Mutt pride!
> 
> What is your heritage/nationality?


I have seen a few Icelandic gals and they really do exemplify the whole blue eye blonde/ red hair sort of thing. But it was just as evident that these genes were as equally spread throughout Germany and taken to England by the saxon tribes to England in those early days. As for them reaching Iceland, well of course you had the Nordic population from Scandinavia who voyaged long distances by sea to colonize these places. For the record it's obvious you are ethnically European!

My nationality is Australian. But my heritage on my fathers side was all Pictish/Scottish, and much the same on my mothers side. My surname did however originate from an old Norwegian Viking clan who settled in the area of North Umbria (modern day Northumberland, England) in a place called Durham. So although Hogg is a popular Scottish surname, it is quintessentially a Norwegian/Scandinavian name. I know this because there is also a Swedish version of the name Hegg.

Matters of origin and heritage intrigue me.

Oh, and one more thing! My great grandfather on my mums side was from Florence, in Italy.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

In order from most to least: Hungarian,Norwegian,German,English,Irish,Scottish. Hows that for a combo!

My Dads parents came from Hungary, he is 100% Hungarian. My Great Grandma (on my mom's side) came from Norway, she is 100% Norwegian. All the other nationalities come from my Grandpa on my Mom's side.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

German, Irish, and Scottish I think.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm actually a whole bunch of things, but I'd rather not go into that..
So basically I'm pretty much half filipino and half caucasian.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

French, German, Ukrainian, Polish, Scottish


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fear and loathing.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm half Mexican, half Filipino. Some Spanish, French, and East Indian in me as well. That's all I know of.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm really interested in this stuff.

English, grandmother was Scottish, Grandfather's grandmother (great great grandmother) was Irish or so I'm told. 

Grandmother's surname before marriage was 13th century Gaelic. So had ancestors on the land a long time either from Scotland or Ireland. My surname is '___son' and I've another grandparent with the surname ending in 'son'. That's from the Norman invasion of 1066. The Normans were from where France is now basically and so that's Gael which also down the line (language wise at least) origionated in Ireland but could also be from where France, Germany are now and have also had Norse influence around Ireland and Scotland. 

I've always supposed also that being from the North east of England I could well have Scandinavian or Roman blood too, as both people's have been here at different points in history.

I'd really like a DNA test one day, just can't afford one atm. They can show you common ancestry markers and all sorts I understand but cost like £500.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Irish, Danish, and English.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Nationality is American 100%.

Heritage that's close...um

I know on my dads side is African, Native American and Irish, and British.
On my moms, Native American, Jewish, British and African and I think Spanish

I know theres other European but I'm not sure exactly, German and Russian maybe not sure what else. Need to look at a family tree haha.
Most people in my family are mixed, so am I, people usually can tell because I've been asked by tons of people"What are you" or they sometimes think I'm Mexican lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

West African(Ghanaian)


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Both of my parents of from El Salvador. My family is light skinned, so I'm guessing that my ancestors are from Spain.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Mostly Khmer with some Vietnamese and southern Chinese.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Haitian only.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> German, Irish, and Scottish I think.


Funny, you look distinctly 100% Italian to me!



layitontheline said:


> French, German, Ukrainian, Polish, Scottish


I've wondered whether you were part Polish, you do have that look. All the Polish girls I've seen/met tend to have feline features, especially the eyes.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I have Irish, English, Scottish, German, Swiss, French and Native American heritage.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Some Croatian cleaning lady at work told me that I didn't "look Aussie." I guess she meant 'British' even though I predominantly am just that, with a bit of German from my Grandma (and I look nothing like my Grandma).

I guess half the Scots are really Vikings, many English people are really French or Roman or God knows what... and so on. I'm mainly Scottish, yet I look nothing like a fair/red-haired Viking type. It's all a bit silly having pride in your ancestors ethnicities, which were something else before that... if you're a typical Caucasian mix-breed. I'm just an Aussie.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Funny, you look distinctly 100% Italian to me!


How dare you!!:b

Well I just asked my mom, she says when someone asks about your heritage, you go by your father's father. So in my case, it would be German. Though she said we're probably have more Scottish in us than German.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Irish, Dutch, English.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Irish, Sco-ish, Cherokee


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Portuguese & Irish for sure, but I've heard allegations of German, Dutch & even American Indian.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

all i know is im a **** mix of northern europeian. primarily russian and norweigin.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

On one side, English (Saxon), on the other side, English, Irish and French (Celtic).


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im mainly Icelandic/Norweigan/Scottish (also 1/8 native american, and I think some dutch or irish thrown in there)


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Italian, Irish, Spanish, Welsh.


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

Saxon English, Sinhala Sri Lankan, Portuguese.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Filipino. I get red hairs in my beard so I like to sometimes jokingly say I have Irish or Scottish blood in me


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Filipino. I get red hairs in my beard so I like to sometimes jokingly say I have Irish or Scottish blood in me


I laughed  What is it with guys and tortoise-shell beards? I've seen beards containing almost every colour of the rainbow. It's magical!


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Polish.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mom's side - Native American
Dad's side - German/Swedish


----------



## Exotik (Dec 11, 2010)

Hispanic/German mutt, I look like a foreigner lol.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Dutch is probably the biggest heritage in my family. I believe my father said my great grandfather or something like that was full dutch. You could definetley tell my grandmother kind of looked dutch when she was still here. Also Hungarian, and I've been told there's distant Irish as well... but I dunno.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

German, Irish, Dutch, Huguenot and probably many more.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

German, Irish, Native American.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

My father is Jamaican and my mom is half Jamaican/half (maybe 25%?) Chinese. I was born here in the US. Sometimes I get asked if I'm Dominican or mixed with something else.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

Annie K said:


> Irish, Scottish, and English.


Same.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Green giant.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Mainly Irish. Great grandparents on mums side were Welsh. I was born and grew up in London city. I'm sure i have other English connections if i was to go back far enough.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Northwest Indian.


----------



## deadwarrior666 (May 12, 2009)

Indian


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Mostly Italian and polish with a lil bit of german and slavic


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have Polish on moms side and Irish, German, British and Native American on dads side.
Did family genealogy going back 5 and 6 generations back. I even found one family member who fought in the Civil War so far.
Steve


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm American, so I'm a lot of things....

Most notably, I'm at least 1/4 Hungarian. Aside from that, as far as I know I'm partially French and English. Also a bit Native American, but that's not been confirmed. Inexplicably, I get mistaken for being Russian a great deal...especially when I travel abroad.


----------



## Mariee (May 17, 2010)

I'm American, but heritage wise I am (that I know of):
British
American Indian
French
Irish
Dutch


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

German, Scottish, English, Irish


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

My mom is from Jamaica, and my dad is from St. Vincent & the Grenadines. Woohoo, interesting :roll


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

finnish, swedish, norwegian (just a bit)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

French, Swedish, American, Canadian, Jew .


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

German & French


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Half Swedish. The other half is German and other miscellaneous European (not really sure what and in what proportion, though).

(And I could swear to god I'd already replied to this thread, but I guess that must have been a different one.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> you has the swedish pride! :yay


Yes, I has it! :yay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The only thing is, it's my mom's side, so I didn't get her awesome, mega-Swedish last name. :cry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> :cry my surname was english, indicating servitude in a house. i once told a teacher this and he said, "well at least it doesn't indicate 'serfdom in a field'!" which was awesome and hilarious how quick he reassured me with that. he was very irish. just sayin is all. my first name indicates "follower".. literally.


I just looked up my surname (dad's) here:

http://www.surnamedb.com/

It means something interesting that I'd never thought of before--though it says it's English, and I'm not sure that I actually have any English in me (though who knows). It might just be a shortening/corruption of a less-easily-pronounceable European name (which is what I've always believed).

(I tried looking up my mom's surname on there, but there's not even an entry for it. :cry)


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

anymouse said:


> you has the swedish pride! :yay


I am actually learning Swedish as a language now.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jaiyyson said:


> I am actually learning Swedish as a language now.


Cool! I took a semester of Swedish in college just for the heck of it, but I didn't do very well and I hardly remember a word of it. Still have my textbook, though!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Martian


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Spanish, Polish, Dutch, Jewish and English on my Mothers side and Scandinavian, American, British On my fathers side.

And I was born in New Zealand so that is added to the mixture 
Lol I is a mixed bag 


























LOL charming stereotype of the Scandinavian vikings from Asterix


----------



## becky1789 (Jul 26, 2010)

My mother is from Dublin and my father is English. There was a Frenchman on my mother's side. 


I think my dad's family have lived in the same ten mile radius since like the Viking invasion or something.


----------



## shanc88 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jamaican, Indian and Chinese.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

edit


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im laotion baby


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

Norwegian and Irish


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

English through and through.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

PleatherBoots said:


> French and Mexican


 you look asian lol


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Half English half Scotish half Australian.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

German, Scottish, Irish, Italian and some other shiz...


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a Borchard, I'm german/english/american ;

Borchard used to have a t on the end but when my ancestors left Germany and moved to America they dropped the 't'. then we moved to England, woohoo!


----------



## Alienvessel (Jan 16, 2011)

Mother is white British, father is black African.

I look like neither as i didn't get the usual features mixed race people get i.e 'black' lips, nose, hair. I got a 'white' nose, lips, Arabic type hair lol. Also Egyptian in the family. All my siblings look mixed race.

I guess it's nice being a bit different, i don't think people can guess where i'm from.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Native American, Irish, Italian, Polish

The other half I'm unsure about, my mother was adopted. By looking at her though she looks eastern slavic. (and yes, also myself) lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Mostly German along with Norwegian, Welsh, and some French.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

English/Irish/Dutch/German


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

My ancestors, as far as I know, are all from Southeastern Europe. It seems I'm rather unique in this thread. :lol


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Purely danish as far back as I know.. no fun :roll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Talaxian.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Mostly Irish, some English in there.


----------



## DrinkingMilk (Jan 26, 2011)

Everyone in my recorded bloodline come from one of three neighboring mountain towns, so I'm as Norwegian as they come. I remember during a gene-research thing at school I misread a chart and spent the next 3 years thinking I was inbred, freaked me out beyond belief.


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm extremely Irish but theres little amounts of uhh... German and some other stuff. I can't remember but I know i'm at the least 95% Irish.


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Mexican, Spanish, French, Irish


----------



## Hikikomori Girl (Jan 31, 2011)

American, African American, English Canadian & German


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I come from the United States. My family on both sides has been in the United States as far back as we can possibly go I guess.

My father's side comes from the Gold Coast (now Ghana). We know this from his father's, my grandfather's, side, for sure thanks to the family historian finding much evidence (surprising because it's not that easy to find evidence of African-American heritage that starts with slavery). On his mother's side we're not sure. She left when he was 2 years old and although we've met her (I think 6 or 7 years ago) all she told us about our heritage was "We're just Nebraskan farmin' folks." Soo...there was suspicion of Italian or Greek but we're not sure that makes sense for the area. Czechoslovakians had a pretty good immigration there. There was some discussion about maybe coming from Dutch potato farmers. She really didn't give us any info so it's a huge guessing game. Whatever the truth is, we know it's White. That's it.

On my mother side, coming from Africa again but we don't know where. And also Blackfoot Native American.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Skull Poor; Lens Gawd; and Gypsy Bee


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

French Canadian, Irish, English and a little bit of German and Native American


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm mostly "Scots-Irish" with a dash of English blood. Many whites in the south and the Appalachian areas are descended from these people. I think in the UK they called them "Ulster Scots".

I also have some Native American ancestry but its too far back to mean anything .


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

German, Ukrainian, Polish, Italian.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, little different here...South Korean. I'd imagine it would be cool to be mixed...


----------



## kentcharm (Feb 2, 2011)

German german german. Ooops but there was a case of my great great grandmother being Jewish! It's a big scandal actually (my family doesn't like to acknowledge it, they like to think of themselves as pure-blooded [Harry Potter much?]), because it was all 'forbidden' because of WWII. Pretty cool eh?


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

German, English, Scottish and some others that I'm not sure about. But it's mainly the first one.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Irish and Scottish.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

american


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Welsh, German, and Native American (Muscogee, aka Creek).

I recently heard from a family member that I may have some French and Irish heritage as well, but idk if that's accurate.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

African American, Dutch, Scottish, and maybe some Puerto Rican too.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

African American, Trinidad, English, as far as I know


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

african , native american , english


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

Irish, French, English, Ottawa, Polish


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Dutch, German, Hungarian. Supposedly I am part Dane too, but never had that confirmed. My family has been around the block, alright.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Swedish, Norwegian, and English. My family has more direct ties to our Scandinavian heritage and culture.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Half German. Irish, scottish.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

norwegian, german, hawaiian etc.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Irish/Welsh.. with a dash of Spanish.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Irish, English, Scottish, Italian.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im mostly English but also German and French. I dont know completely though, Im sure theres alot more.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

american mutt .. mostly english, irish, welsh, german .. with a little bit of other stuff mixed in too


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Chinese and White (English, Scottish, Irish and some distant French)

Australian born, people commonly assume I'm a foreign/international student. 
Even though I've lived here most my life.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Native American, and a bit of Spanish


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

South african (zulu)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

English, Irish, German and Slovak. I don't know of any more.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

White Irish, Irish, boring Irish.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

English, Irish, German, Scottish, Russian


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Austrian, Czech, Filipino

Oh, 300th post.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

5th generation northern californian. Bit of coloradoan in there too though.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

I guess you could refer to me as a mutt.

Let me see if I can remember the list. Oh right, here we go.

1/2 Canadian and 1/2 American by nationality.

1/4 German
1/4 Polish
1/4 Arabic

Within that other 1/4, something like:

French
Italian
Spanish
Native American (Iroquoian I think)

And maybe some more that I'm just unaware of.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Most of my family has been in the US for a very long time, and we haven't run down all our distant ancestors yet, but basically German and English. Probably a little bit of Celtic too.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Half Scottish and half Nicaraguan.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

A big clusterf*ck of things.

French, German, Métis, and Ojibway.

I pretty much look like a white dude with some native qualities, lol...


----------



## RobbieS (Oct 1, 2011)

Scottish, Italian and Lithuanian... I have a vaguely German or Scandinavian name, though...


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

mom-various European ethnicities 
dad-stolen african and native american


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

German, French, Danish


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Australian born with English, Scottish, Welsh and Aboriginal (Koorie) ancestory. There's supposed to be some Dutch in there aswell but I've seen no proof of that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherokee & Seminole indian plus a bit of English, not sure of the rest.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am not really sure.

Mom's side 90% Slovak (as far i know), 10% Sicilian
Dad's 50% Czech/Slovak, 50% unknown (I would assume either german or scandinavian, judging by the name)


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

1/4th I have no clue of because my grandfather was adopted. The rest is German, Dutch, Irish, French, and others that I don't know about I'm sure.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm Irish, German, and Puerto Rican.


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

I know for sure that I have some German and Cherokee in me from my dad's side. My mom was adopted and doesn't know her family history but judging by her skin tone and build there's probably some Scandinavian genes in there somewhere. She's white as a sheet and a little over average height.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

From what I know, I have Irish, Italian, Polish and Welsh ancestry. And I've been told that I also have Native American ancestry, but I doubt that one.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

I am Korean, German, Yugoslavian, and Native American.

YM


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a lot of things. So I'll only list the main 2. Polish and native american.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Mexican, Native American & Venezuelan


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Pretty much Irish. Although I've been born and raised in England, I don't have any English heritage. I don't have a proper regional accent either, apparently I say things with an Irish tinge to them.


----------



## She (Jun 30, 2010)

My family on both sides are jewish south african, originally from lithuania and, before that, some from germany (as far back as I can figure out, anyway). I get a lot of guesses, but never any of those - the most common for me are italian, armenian, lebanese, and iranian. eh.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Fully italian on both sides, for at least three generations. Don't know anything about my heritage any further back than my grandparent's parent's generation.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm part Scottish, Arabic, Indian, and Irish


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm Canadian, but my ancestors came to this great country from Scotland and France...and, of course, I have a wee bit o'Irish in me...but who doesn't?


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

English/Irish 

Apparently a tiny bit if Spanish too


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

I am half Irish and half Malaysian.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Hungarian, Irish, German, and a little Native American. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

Irish, Welsh, French, and Native American


----------



## rawfulz (Oct 14, 2011)

Half Irish, quarter English, and a tiny bit of Italian and French.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Boring old Enlgish.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Indian.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Greek. My mum's side of the family. I'd enjoy hearing my yia-yia(Grandma) cursing at news reporters, in Greek, and when the tv was broken my uncle, till he'd slip smoothly into a nervous breakdown. Every time he'd leave the house she'd batter him with abuse, then break into character in a stealthily, sly, defenceless, butter wouldn't melt in the mouth smile when speaking to me and my sister, which we found quite comical... Also, when women are having women's problems they shouldn't touch flowers or they wilt apparently? That probably explains why women are so dirty generally. Yes, I'm proud of my culture overall.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm part Puerto Rican, Norwegian, Scottish, and something else that's European lol.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm mostly a boring Euro club sammich on white bread, like so many others in my area -- Irish, English, French, and Scottish with some Canadian thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I am French, Dutch, Italian, Scottish, and Native American.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

North European mutt. German, Norwegian, Danish, English, Irish, and a tiny bit Welsh.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

phoelomek said:


> I'm mostly a boring Euro club sammich on white bread, like so many others in my area -- Irish, English, French, and Scottish with some Canadian thrown in for good measure.


I love your way with words. :heart


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol we irish sure did get around haha


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

I am just Chinese.

Ching-Chang Walla-Walla Bing-Bang!


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't know all but closely related..

Black, Jewish, Native American, Irish, British and Mexican 

Proud mixed American!


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

On my known father's side I'm fully descended from Sweden dating back to the 1600s. My grandmother on my mother's side has ancestry from the Dutch Republic, who emigrated to Sweden in the 1700s. My mother's father's side is unknown to me.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Finnish


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Mexican


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Sri Lankan with a hint of Malaysian.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Irish
German
English
Scottish


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

Mexican, spanish, and Filipino


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

English, Irish, Lithuanian.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

herculean.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

leonardess said:


> herculean.


WOw, you're like She-RA!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Mutt, mostly of European descent. I grew up in SC, USA, of German, Austrian, Italian, French, Scottish, Irish, and English (all these confirmed) and Algonquin (unconfirmed) ancestry.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

All Italian, my parent's immigrated from there.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Birth mother: Irish and Cherokee
Birth father: German and Sioux


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Mother Ukrainian
Dad Irish, English

Born Scotland


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Filipino and a little Russian.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Chinese.


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

Chinese on both sides.


----------



## Jessey (Oct 28, 2011)

I was born in Australia, but my dads from Greece


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

1/2 Polish
1/4 Norwegian
1/4 "British"/Irish


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

About 20% Spanish and 80% Filipino


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

mexican, im always being told i look Asian though


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

Filipino and Guamanian


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm Romanian, German and Hungarian mixed into one. I consider myself Canadian though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cheesecake said:


> Both of my parents of from El Salvador. My family is light skinned, so I'm guessing that my ancestors are from Spain.


I'm also Salvadorian and living in GA


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

100 % laotian 
pretty sure im the only laotian here


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

hispanic (chilean)


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Born in Canada. 
Heritage: 1/4 Cree, the rest is a honky mix of English, Irish, Norwegian, to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

I"m Vietnamese and a little bit Chinese (though i dont know any chinese at all :roll).


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

Vietnamese.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Pretty much everything. Polish and Slovak on my mom's side, German and Scottish on my dad's. My great great grandmother (the Scottish one) actually worked as a seamstress for Queen Victoria. When people ask, I usually just say I'm Scottish.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

prudence said:


> Norwegian and Irish


What is your surname?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pialicious88 said:


> hispanic (chilean)


Could've guess you were a signorita (or however you guys say it!) :lol


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> Could've guess you were a signorita (or however you guys say it!) :lol


"señorita" lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Pialicious88 said:


> "señorita" lol


I stand corrected! I must be thinking of what Italians say.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

37.5% English
25% Swedish
12.5% Scot/Irish
12.5% French
12.5% Hungarian


----------



## BloodyBeatnik (Oct 10, 2011)

haha goodness, it baffles me when people have such a mix,
tends to always be Americans.
I'm just Northern Irish, and I suppose a little Welsh.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

philosophy said:


> 37.5% English
> 25% Swedish
> 12.5% Scot/Irish
> 12.5% French
> 12.5% Hungarian


How are you able to specify the percentages?


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> How are you able to specify the percentages?


English *3*/8 = 37.5%
Swedish *2*/8 = 25%
Scot/Irish *1*/8 = 12.5%
French *1*/8 = 12.5%
Hungarian *1*/8 = 12.5%
= 8/8 = 100%


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

philosophy said:


> BlazingLazer said:
> 
> 
> > How are you able to specify the percentages?
> ...


Yeah, I had that part figured out. But how did you get to determining these amounts in particular?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

100% irish......but if we are getting right down to it I decent from the Vikings


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, I had that part figured out. But how did you get to determining these amounts in particular?


Oh, just by going back to the great and great-great grandparents of both sides. Further back than that, and the genealogy proved to be stagnant. The English origins are interesting though because of the Germanic invasion of Britain. Although that was a long time ago, so I'd have to inquire with a proper geneticist to determine if I was: Angle(German), Saxon,(German) or Jute(Danish).


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

philosophy said:


> Oh, just by going back to the great and great-great grandparents of both sides. Further back than that, and the genealogy proved to be stagnant. The English origins are interesting though because of the Germanic invasion of Britain. Although that was a long time ago, so I'd have to inquire with a proper geneticist to determine if I was: Angle(German), Saxon,(German) or Jute(Danish).


Ah, nice. Interesting how you were able to go back and not only trace your origins, but figure out your ethnicity ratio as well.


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm American , but my heritage is 1/2 Italian (mom), 1/2 European mutt- Russian, Austrian, not sure what else


----------



## Mer Maid (Oct 23, 2011)

In order, as far as I know: German, Irish, English, Scottish and Native American (Cherokee)

For some reason, everyone thinks I'm Greek (a Greek man at a restaurant even asked my mom if I am).


P.S. This site has the best emoticons EVER! :clap


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

My heritage is Irish, Scottish, Welsh, German, French, Cherokee, English, and EXTREMELY small amount of Spaniard. I don't know what else I have but scottish tends too be a mix so I could have Nowegian but who knows. Mainly Celtic which I am proud to be . Not many people can tell as most people with the last name Smith can come from many different countries but the most blood I have in me is irish/scottish/welsh so it's good too be celtic.


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bloody hell, wish I had a time machine so I could talk to my diasporadical countrymen for tips on how to get laid judging by this thread. 

I'm 100% Irish as far as I know, a bit dull like.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, so many Cherokee!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 1/4 Cherokee. 1/2 Native American though. The other 1/4 is Sioux. My white side is Irish/German


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Mostly German here (dual citizenships), then a little bit of english and cherokee on my dad's side (grandmother was 1/2 irish 1/2 german, grandfather 1/2 cherokee 1/2 english)


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (Oct 29, 2011)

Chinese, Taiwanese and maybe some Japanese.


----------

